# How much does it cost - new post ready!



## ferragudofan (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you to all those of you who responded to my request for costings - the blog post is now up and running and I hope that you find it useful!
Future post will cover items we purchase - food, white goods etc - so if there is anything you would like to see added - please just let me know.
And many thanks again for all your help with this posting


----------

